# ADVICE PLEASE - on ALL disabilities



## nervouspains

Hi All,

Hope you do not think I am intruding, I was just wondering if you could please let me know what disability your child has and how you cope with it etc?

I had to have a CVS last Monday, as they found baby had a neck fold of 7.30, along with fluid all over the belly.
Am hoping to get results tomorrow or Wednesday.

I am thinking about the ups and downs of all suituations.

I am 22 and this is my first pregnancy.
I have had a lot of opinions given to me from friends and family, as well as the wonderful girls in first trimester.

Doctor thinks there is a 60-70% chance something is wrong with the baby.

If you could all please advise me on, well from what i have been told by having a CVS result, the most 'common' are Turners, Downs and Edwards.

If anyone would like to share, id be most greatful.

Thanks,
Cal
xxxx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

just wanted to "bump" this thread. :hugs:


----------



## Eoz

Hi hun.

When I was pregnant with my son his neck measured larger than normal.I was thrown into a new world and I was given lots of options.Not once did I consider a termination as lot's of children with disabilities go on to live normal,happy lives.Plus my argument was just because the child needs that extra bit of care and love does it deserve to have it's life ended?Yes it can be hardwork but there are support groups out there.It caused lot's of arguments between my then husband and lot's of friends had their opinions but at the end of the day only you can decide what you think is right.I never had any more tests or scans,I refused so it was a worrying time.Well 5 months later Daniel was born and he was a very happy and healthy little boy!No problems at all.

So please keep your chin up hun.either way there will be lot's of support for you and lot's of us on here will be a big support and a ear.Fingers crossed for you.Let me know the results.Hugs xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Thank you for bumping the thread :)

Thanks 4thbump for sharing :)

I am hoping to get results today so fingers crossed 

xxxx


----------



## Christine33

:hug: good luck for today hun. i am thinking of you.

Christine
X


----------



## massacubano

nervouspains said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you do not think I am intruding, I was just wondering if you could please let me know what disability your child has and how you cope with it etc?
> 
> I had to have a CVS last Monday, as they found baby had a neck fold of 7.30, along with fluid all over the belly.
> Am hoping to get results tomorrow or Wednesday.
> 
> I am thinking about the ups and downs of all suituations.
> 
> I am 22 and this is my first pregnancy.
> I have had a lot of opinions given to me from friends and family, as well as the wonderful girls in first trimester.
> 
> Doctor thinks there is a 60-70% chance something is wrong with the baby.
> 
> If you could all please advise me on, well from what i have been told by having a CVS result, the most 'common' are Turners, Downs and Edwards.
> 
> If anyone would like to share, id be most greatful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cal
> xxxx

I have never had CVS hun. I have had high risk scans done by Doctors. They measure the nose and neck (I guess). Look for abnormal growth or lack of. Most times it turns out to be absolutely nothing. :hug:


----------



## Miss_Oblivion

not much to say appart from we're here to support you and :hug:. Best of luck with getting the results!


----------



## Emmea12uk

My child was diagnosed at 20 week scan as having spina bifida. I knew in my heart i was ready to cope with whatever came along - thankfully I have been blessed with him and his condition is very managable and he will lead a happy life - if not just a bit different from a normal child.

When confronted with possibilities of problems which are not confirmed, you just have to put them to the back of your mind and get on with your pregnancy until you find out for sure. You have no way knowing what you have to deal with yet and the stress of all the what ifs will drive you crazy! I really hope things work out for the better for you - but if you ever need any advice on coping with carrying a poorly child - i am sure everyone here will be happy to help - myself included.


----------



## Tegans Mama

My little girl was diagnosed as having Spina Bifida and hydrocephalus at a scan I had at 17 weeks. I won't tell you its easy because its not, having a child with disabilities is the hardest thing I have ever done in my entire life. There are days when I could sit down and cry all day. I'll have a bad day and I'll go to bed miserable. But I'll wake up the next morning and my beautiful daughter will be smiling at me from the moment she wakes up and that makes up for everything. From the outside it doesn't look as if its that hard when they are this age - but if you add together everything we do thats extra in a day, it is hard work. 6 lots of physio, 4 lots of medicine at one feed, 1 lot at next feed, 2 lots at one after, none at the next, and 4 lots again at bedtime.. catheterisation twice a day, hospital appointments coming out of my ears.. Lol It is hard to ask someone how they cope, I guess it depends what kind of day you're having with babies with severe disabilities. One day they might answer they cope well, the next they could say 'you just do'. That is my motto when someone asks me how I cope - I just do, because she's my daughter and I'd do anything for her.

Not sure what else to say, but like Emmea12uk said if you find out you are carrying a poorly baby, we will all help as much as we can. I honestly wish I had more help during my pregnancy because it was the hardest thing I've ever been through once I found out she was ill.


----------



## Eoz

I have just read an update that Nervous pains had posted.My heart goes out to her xx


----------



## Deb&Matilda

I too was told at 23 weeks that my daughter was suffering Spina Bifida. I wont go into all thedetails cause me emma and lea had similar experenices but we are all here for you xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

where is the update?


----------



## JASMAK

She terminated the pregnancy because her daughter was diagnosed with Down's Syndrom and a heart defect. :(


----------



## nervouspains

Hi girls, I was looking through old threads... and found mine.

I have a link to Angels website if you would like to take a look :)

OH and I think and talk about her all the time, we have a little memorial plant for her, that we done ourselves, along with a photo frame, in loving memory cards, with her photos in the back.
Not a single day passes where I dont think of her, I had so much love to give, but I dont think I could have been strong enough to take on her condition, if she would have survived, which was only a 10% chance, and I wasnt willing to take that risk as I couldnt bear the thought of seeing her, then losing her so soon.

Thank you all for your kind words

It only seems like yesterday...
xxx


----------



## dellamaria

My daughter is 2 and has down syndrome. It's not big deal to me and she's happy, healthy and doing fine. I don't find her to be anymore work than another child for the most part except she has reflux which makes her bring her food up a lot and she's always getting colds. She was lucky though and didn't have any heart defects except a small hole which closed up by itself by the time she was a few weeks old.

I think a lot of people when they think of down syndrome think of the older people you see walking around today and one thing I can say for sure is that in another 10 or 20 years time when you see our kids walking around you will notice the difference. The amount of early intervention work they do with these kids nowadays is amazing and there are so many opportunities for them in the long run like work, college and whatever else. She will never be normal but she's happy and that is all that counts to me no matter how much work she might be now or in the future. Same with any of my kids or any kids I might have in the future.


----------

